# Todds Dump/Galveston Bay/rude boaters



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

Fished out of Eagle Pointe today with a good friend of mine. Left the Dock at 6am and started catching trout on shrimp under corks. Fishing was going great untill an ***** in a 30foot plus bayliner made a line between our boat and another boat, going between us full speed over the reef. Boaters like that have no manners, surprised he did not hit the reef. Water was slightly off color and slightly choppy. Caught the 2 gaftops along the shoreline. Take advantage of the Calm winds while we have them.

Tight Lines,

Mark Williams


----------



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

*galveston bay*

The Trout were a solid 17"-25". Caught 8 total Trout, 2 Gaftop, 2 croaker, and the bottom fare.


----------

